# not a reptile...but my new pet!



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

I always liked parrots, had a green cheeked conure before, my dad has a yellow winged amazon, and i just picked up the newest addition to my house. 



her unofficial name so far is "mango"


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*purdddy*

very pretty , congrats man


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

Those lil'guys are louuuuuuuuud....but sexy


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

beautiful. 

what kind of bird is it? I have really been thinking I want a bird someday but know nothing about birdkeeping.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Nice Jason, we have a British Budgie and love birds in addition to fish and doggies


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

and i thought now i have alot of pets..lol!

it's a 8 month old Sun Conure.

so before when i was a teenager i owned a green cheeked conure. that was my first parrot aside from budgies. thing was that i didn't know any better so i just found the cheapest bird i could. i ended up at this old european guy's place in niagara falls. he had a huge green house, with sectioned off chainlink fence; and he had easily over 50 breeds of parrots.

so i choose the green cheek, who wasn't hand raised, pretty much wild raised in this section of the green house. this was a bad choice. that bird bit, and bit HARD. he was cool, could say a number of words and phrases, but for the first while it looked like i was wearing band-aid gloves. he took a liking to me but anyone else watch out. he was given to the seniors home that my mom worked at because he was much happier to just be left in his cage and it would be good for him to see other people. a number of residents would just talk to him which is what he liked best instead of being handled.

so this bird, is a hand-raised sun conure, raised by feeding baby formula, so it doesn't fear anyone. she doesn't bite, but if she doesn't like something she will put her beak on you and press, nowhere near drawing blood unlike the other bird or even hurting. that or she would let out a squak. today i took her out of her cage and some guys were delivering some furniture, man she let out a squak right next to my ear that could almost make you deaf!

but she loves to cuddle up against your neck, or get a head scratch, or pet, for hours at a time. one thing a tame bird will let you do is to open it's wing, which she lets me do no problem. she will also be mostly an un-caged bird, during the day she will be on a large branchy thing, only put in her cage at night to sleep...except she fell asleep with me against my neck when i knocked out on the coutch last night haha

from the second i saw her, she wouldn't go to her previous owner, she came right to me and didn't want to get off, so she choose me...had to get her. i'm suprised she acts so well considering that the previous owner kept her in the carrier in the first pic?



her cage



she also likes mc.donalds fries lol


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

That is such a cool bird!!!! Wow. Hope she doesn't like fishing.....


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Nice addition to your family J !


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

thanks! 

funny thing is that she likes looking at the fish tank. her eyes start focusing like crazy and she starts to move her head all around. lol


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

amazing colours! I am quite smitten. As I have a 5 month old kid I think I see one of these in my not near future... like 4-5 years or so. Plenty of time to read up... 
Is there a bird forum like GTAA to poke around in?


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Flexin5 said:


> thanks!
> 
> funny thing is that she likes looking at the fish tank. her eyes start focusing like crazy and she starts to move her head all around. lol


Hmm, wonder if she's just curious, or trying to sync up her aim? That would be cool if she got in to watching the fish. Great bird tv!


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

Crayon said:


> Hmm, wonder if she's just curious, or trying to sync up her aim? That would be cool if she got in to watching the fish. Great bird tv!


lol I think she's more curious. she's as far off as a wild bird as I am to surviving in the wild haha I actually have a vid of her looking at the tank but photobucket isn't agreeing with me.

she wasn't shy of the dslr either


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Stunning bird, I have been thinking of getting a Parrot when I get my own place and my little furry buddy moves on.


----------



## deepblue3 (Jan 11, 2014)

She is so pretty and has such an endearing face. I love birds as well, esp the conures. Looks like you are spoiling her with the mc d's! lol


----------



## JNSN (Nov 4, 2013)

Absolute beauty. I want one...


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

wow - beautiful! congratulations!


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

Congrats!!! I love conures. I will eventually get one. I had a cockatiel that loves pizza so much, he would steal it right off a plate if you weren't looking 
Btw, very beautiful (great pics) and hand fed are the best....I had bandage gloves for a long time with my first cockatiel...not as strong as a conure though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

beautiful.

be careful. The bytes are really painful

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

thanks guys, 

she is getting better, and soon i'll be training her to be a very nice bird. 

she is loud as hell. and i got a nice bite the other day when i was clipping her nails. didn't draw blood but hurt for a little. right now i'm working on getting her to talk.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

still not talking yet. but she's settling into the house nicely.

gave her a bath


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

She is really really loud !


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

does the bird fly freely around the house? And if so, how do you deal with it going to the washroom everywhere? I have a budgie, and i rarely take him out of the cage. He would fly and get lost, and thus make a mess at times.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

LOL she is loud, mostly when she wants attention. once she's out of her cage she is much much quieter.

her wings are clipped, just slightly. reason for this is that if i take her outside, she won't have the range to take off, she will float to the ground, but she can clear a room in the house no problem. during the day she's on her perch/gym staring out the window. i managed to potty train her to poop in her cage before she comes out, if she's out for extended periods of time she will poop in her gym. she stays there and doesn't fly unless i leave the room without telling her to stay....kinda like a dog lol



one weird thing with her unlike previous birds i've owned, is that she doesn't like to bathe in a bowl of water. she much prefers a mist of water...so i had some extra plumbing from the tank, some fittings, and a couple of maxijet suction cups, now she is pretty much by my side everywhere lol














things she's improved on, she doesn't bite anymore, at all, which is nice. she's very socialized now, i had the entire family over for the kid's bday party and everyone was holding her, kids were feeding her too. still working on her and my daughter getting along but it's more my daughter getting used to her and not being afraid; and shes just starting to say "good girl"


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Be very careful taking your bird outside. I wouldn't recommend it.

Years ago I had a medium sulfur crested cockatoo, raised it from a baby.

Anyhow the ex wife liked taking him outside, his wings were clipped.

He was like a glider. First time he went over two hundred yards. Found him in the park by my house. The second time, yes she took him out again hence the ex.

About four hundred yards and about 20 feet up in a tree. Good times.

Big birds like them need to be clipped in the house or they can do serious damage to themselves.










They have invented these.


----------

